# nh - fisher push plates



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

i have a set of push plates for a 99 or so chev 3/4 ton
ill take 400 plus shipping if anyone needs...also have old school fisher pump and valve body
and pistons that prob would need new packing...
tnx


----------

